# 15' Gheenoe w no title...



## Scubararu (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello Micorskiffers!

I've found a very well priced 15' Gheenoe highsider project skiff, needs glasswork and TLC but has good bones. The catch is it comes with no title and barely legible hull numbers. Trailer has bill of sale and thats about it. 

I live in South Dade (Florida), how big of a hassle is it to clear the title and get it on the water? I appreciate any feedback, advice or input.

R.


----------



## Scubararu (Dec 20, 2018)

Also, there is a half dollar sized hole at the base of the transom (exterior) how big of a deal is this to fix? Worth doing? Thanks in advance!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

The hole is not a big deal to patch, the title may be a big headache


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Even if it's free it's not worth it honestly. Brand new they are only about a grand. A beat up boat is one thing, no title is another. Just keep looking, my old high sider was $300 with the trailer and title.


----------



## Scubararu (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks, thats solid advice. I think i’ll pass on this one. Had no idea on new Gno prices, im going to look into them


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Florida are like Nazi’s with vehicle titles. Seriously, every time I go to the DMV I feel like I’m going to war. They are also clueless and unhelpful for anything that’s not extremely common. 

Sometimes sellers will tell you it is easy to title it as a home built boat, but they have cracked down on that too so I wouldn’t expect it to be. You have to fight with them to give them their tax $, it’s ridiculous.

There might be a way if the seller is local and you go to the DMV together, they sign an afadavit that they lost the title, verify that the hull isn’t reported stolen, you give them a bill of sale, etc, but I wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Florida are like Nazi’s with vehicle titles. Seriously, every time I go to the DMV I feel like I’m going to war. They are also clueless and unhelpful for anything that’s not extremely common.
> 
> Sometimes sellers will tell you it is easy to title it as a home built boat, but they have cracked down on that too so I wouldn’t expect it to be. You have to fight with them to give them their tax $, it’s ridiculous.
> 
> There might be a way if the seller is local and you go to the DMV together, they sign an afadavit that they lost the title, verify that the hull isn’t reported stolen, you give them a bill of sale, etc, but I wouldn’t count on it.


It's a two way street though. If your boat gets stolen, you will be happy that it is difficult for the thief to just go to the DMV and get a new title based on the story they weave


----------



## Scubararu (Dec 20, 2018)

yobata said:


> The hole is not a big deal to patch, the title may be a big headache


Thanks


----------



## Scubararu (Dec 20, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Florida are like Nazi’s with vehicle titles. Seriously, every time I go to the DMV I feel like I’m going to war. They are also clueless and unhelpful for anything that’s not extremely common.
> 
> Sometimes sellers will tell you it is easy to title it as a home built boat, but they have cracked down on that too so I wouldn’t expect it to be. You have to fight with them to give them their tax $, it’s ridiculous.
> 
> There might be a way if the seller is local and you go to the DMV together, they sign an afadavit that they lost the title, verify that the hull isn’t reported stolen, you give them a bill of sale, etc, but I wouldn’t count on it.


Sounds like a hassle... think i’ll pass thx


----------



## Scubararu (Dec 20, 2018)

yobata said:


> It's a two way street though. If your boat gets stolen, you will be happy that it is difficult for the thief to just go to the DMV and get a new title based on the story they weave


Lots of wisdom on this board tonight! Thanks to all, I was getting the “skiff-eye”, ignoring common sense and thinking of the build lol


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

yobata said:


> It's a two way street though. If your boat gets stolen, you will be happy that it is difficult for the thief to just go to the DMV and get a new title based on the story they weave


I’m fine with the process of the sheriff’s department validating the VIN/HIN to make sure it’s not reported stolen. Been through that as well as many other things. Could tell you some stories.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

1. Make sure it has not been reported stolen !

2. File a "Mechanics Lien" ...


----------

